# Any toking golfers on RIU?



## Omax2652 (Sep 10, 2012)

I just picked up the game a couple years ago and usually bring it home in the 90's from the whites. Can't play nearly as much as I would like to but that seems to be the case with anyone. I find personally that I usually play a little better if i have a couple burns along the way, lets say a pipe in the bag and a hit every couple holes.. Anyone else play like this and find similar results? I drink pretty tough as well and play with a few guys that can drink and shoot but it gets me all out of whack (like a 6 pack is worth a dozen strokes). I find this to be strange because I shoot in a pool league and need a few beers to relax before I can even think about a run on the table. I shoot 8 ball modified TAP rules (call all pockets banks kisses etc..)


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not a toking golfer, but I am a golfing toker.


So I play golf, but I forget to keep score.


----------



## Omax2652 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cool, I forget how to add it up at the end of the round now and then... I would love to play some of the courses you have in your area.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 13, 2012)

Hit my longest drive the other day! just over 250 yards and rolled out of the driving range. I know it aint too far but i was chuffed!
It's my short game that lets me down most of the time anything from 9 iron to driver i can hit fine.
I'm from the UK, few years back the family went to florida for a holiday and me and the old man played one of the courses over there, i think it took me a good 8 shots minimum on each par 4-5..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 16, 2012)

I golf??






Kona Hawaii 2010


----------



## BA142 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm a 3 handicap


Been playing for a solid 12 years....played junior tournaments for 6 years and placed top 10 in my 4a state tourney my junior year. Never played college golf but I'm still a 3 handicap today and playing better than ever. Last 3 rounds i've shot 71 71 73


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 19, 2012)

i try to play also. still learning but love to smoke and play a round. 
fucking hard game man. but love the couple good holes i have, keeps me coming back to the course.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Sep 19, 2012)

i just pickedit up. only played 2 times now but im hooked. ive scorred in the low hundreds both times.


----------



## dvs1038 (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't played in awhile but I used to play almost every weekend or at least just hit up the driving range. Good long game but no short game, actually got on the green in 2 on a par 5 once, ONCE. I think its like baseball in many ways one its hard for someone to be a spectator and enjoy watching the game unless they have actually played it.


----------



## welsh stoner (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been trying to play a while now,not very good I might add. You Americans are playing some good golf in the Ryder fair play. Bubba some player,can't half hit the fucking ball either.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm a toking golfer,been playing on and off for 15y,never had any lessons or anything but i hold a 11 handicap.My best round was a 76 @ Circle C (now Grey Rock) in Oak Hill,Tx.My last round was 87,i love when im able to play alone so I can smoke although I have smoked with a few strangers while playing.One thing about playing golf is you never know who your gonna play with.My last stranger was the retired CEO of Tecate beer,..........hell yes he bought beer on the 19th hole,he was playing skins against my brother in law and friend,not me,I don't gamble with my hard earned money but I would have won the skins game if I had played,hence the19th hole shenanigansGOLF HARD!!!!!


----------



## welsh stoner (Oct 1, 2012)

Fuck what a fight back you yanks had your arses kicked


----------



## Doer (Oct 1, 2012)

I only play stoned. Got it down to a quick toke behind my golf bag. (checking those damn wheels again, Doer?) I realized long ago that these two have to go together for me. I can shoot 100, stoned all day. Wonderful round.

I have pushed that down from 120. For me it a perfect game, because it can't be beaten. Every shot is a recovery.

And the Master Tiger, is a recovery artist. I have a permanent net in my back yard. Sun proof. 15 years old and counting. It's how I learned to hit....blasted.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Oct 1, 2012)

never been able to drag myself away from the bong long enough to get a round in and i dont drink alcohol so im not talking about a round of drinks either.... lol. would really like to give it a go though......  may take a few clones with me and plant them adjacent to certain holes on the way round...... (Outdoors in Wales.... naaah!!!!)


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 1, 2012)

I am a toking golfer (I toke much better than I golf though lol). The ecig with my special juice is perfect for the course now, no need to pre-roll joints or battle with a pipe or dug out.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 1, 2012)

i used to play all the time when younger. Was on the HS golf team and maintained monthly memberships until i got married and had my son. When regularly playing i was around a 5 handicap. Don't play nearly as much as i should since my dad and bro-in-law are marshals @ the local course which is in the process of securing it's first LPGA and Nike tour events. 

As for toking while playing, i find it helps me as long as i don't get STONED. Drinking, 2 or 3 help my round but more than that and i make stupid course management decisions. Guess it's the alcohol talking when i think "i just KNOW i can split those two trees and fade it clear of the sand!" instead of just punching out into open fairway.

PS. My HS golf coaches son is Mike Springer. Think he finally lost his tour card and was only marginal but it was cool as hell watching him play knowing that he had come and given our team lessons


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 1, 2012)

From George Takei's FB page this morning.......


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm a blazen professional miniture golf ninja does that count ? lol, I kick ass at mini golf never played actual golf but my kid is way too young for that shit she's to young for mini golf.


----------

